# The new Narnia is ok, definately alot of furry potential...



## Kickapoo (May 30, 2008)

would you agree?


----------



## themocaw (May 30, 2008)

Please no.  The last thing I need is for one of the last vestiges of my childhood to be raped by a fanfiction featuring hawt Sir Reepicheep on Trufflehunter action.

. . . and by saying this, you realize that I've caused it to become real


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2008)

It was more of the same, don't care about the furry aspect. I like to see well rounded characters regardless.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 30, 2008)

What exactly is "furry potential"?


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 30, 2008)

No, the movie was depressing. Don't ask me why, but to make things short I hated what the writers did with the already fine characters. And the summoning of the Witch was pointless, as well as the retarded Susan-Caspain relationship. ugh.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 31, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> What exactly is "furry potential"?



You sure you want to know?


----------



## TehSean (May 31, 2008)

The new Narnia was terrible. :\ The music had more character than the main human characters.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 31, 2008)

themocaw said:


> Please no.  The last thing I need is for one of the last vestiges of my childhood to be raped by a fanfiction featuring _hawt Sir Reepicheep on Trufflehunter action._
> 
> . . . and by saying this, you realize that I've caused it to become real


I died a little just reading that.  Damn you, damn you all...

Next there will be Bree and Stasta, probably already entered the mind of some sick retard.

...FUCK!!!


----------



## TopazThunder (May 31, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> What exactly is "furry potential"?



Seems rather oxymoronic.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 31, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Seems rather oxymoronic.



Yea, I agree, I would rephrase that...

What I meant to say is that the Narnia movie had alot of furry related "stuff" to it, and I shouldn't have to list all of them...

I do agree that the Narnia movies haven't been too great, and the second one was much more bloody and depressing I suppose, though I love battles, so I liked it...to each his/her own.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 31, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> Yea, I agree, I would rephrase that...
> 
> What I meant to say is that the Narnia movie had alot of furry related "stuff" to it, and I shouldn't have to list all of them...
> 
> I do agree that the Narnia movies haven't been too great, and the second one was much more bloody and depressing I suppose, though I love battles, so I liked it...to each his/her own.



I knew what you meant, I was just pulling your chain. 

Honestly enough, I have not seen either Narnia movie mostly because the books were mediocre at best to me. Although Voyage of the Dawn Treader and The Horse and his Boy were okay.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2008)

If someone becaame a furry by watching Narnia, that would be pretty sad. Seriously.

And am I the only one who liked the movies...?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 9, 2008)

There are other, better fantasy movies besides the generic crap that is called Narnia.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 10, 2008)

And when have they came around since? I heard of a new Jason Stathum movie that came out that looked like it was fantasy-based. It also looked crappy.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> If someone becaame a furry by watching Narnia, that would be pretty sad. Seriously.
> 
> And am I the only one who liked the movies...?



No, I'm a huge fan of the movies and the books. Though when I see a movie based on a book I set myself up for disappoint before seeing it so that when I go in, I can watch it as a movie. Yeah, so the actors/actresses aren't amazing at their parts, but it's still a good story in my opinion.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 11, 2008)

>:\ Why are furries always trying to turn non-furry things furry by claiming things like this?  Honestly.  D:  Narnia=Not Furry.  If it's made furry it's a damn shame and creepy


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 11, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> And when have they came around since? I heard of a new Jason Stathum movie that came out that looked like it was fantasy-based. It also looked crappy.



That's an Uwe Boll movie. Of course it's crap.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 13, 2008)

When I watch movies, I don't really think about how "furry" it is. I definitely thought it was a good movie, though. Not sure if it was better than the first, but a good movie nonetheless


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Anything involving talking furball critterthingers is INSTANTLY RELATED TO US WIERDOS

YES 

SO TRUE


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 16, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> If someone becaame a furry by watching Narnia, that would be pretty sad. Seriously.
> 
> And am I the only one who liked the movies...?



Why?  People turned furry thanks to Disney, and various other childrens cartoons that feature animals doing things that class them as anthros (read my response to the below quote for why I said this).

Though no, you're not the only one who liked the movies.  At least the first one anyway (the second hasn't come out in the UK yet.  =/) though chances are relatively good that I'll like this one as well.  =3



KoiFishSushi said:


> >:\ Why are furries always trying to turn non-furry things furry by claiming things like this?  Honestly.  D:  Narnia=Not Furry.  If it's made furry it's a damn shame and creepy



Saying Narnia=Not Furry is the same as trying to say it doesn't have some seriously Pagan themes that are hidden by the Christian ones.

Furry = Anthro (generally), which = any animal that shares traits with humans.  Which includes but is not limited to vocal speech, walking on two legs, and intelligent and rational thought.

It's gonna happen, sad to say.


----------

